# Genuine Clenbuterol



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi, strugling to get hands on this at the min. Can anyone PM me with supplier details or a wesite i can order from?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Can anyone reccomend a trusted website to buy clenbuterol?


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Think you need to read the rules pal?

That's why know one is replying


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Read the OP! Says can someone PM me. ?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

PainGain said:


> Read the OP! Says can someone PM me. ?


 Still can't start a thread asking people to pm your sources. Just do whatever everyone else does and start a thread asking for advice on clen and throw in "now I just need to find a source" and the pms will come flooding in.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Still can't start a thread asking people to pm your sources. Just do whatever everyone else does and start a thread asking for advice on clen and throw in "now I just need to find a source" and the pms will come flooding in.


 Point taken ??


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

PainGain said:


> Point taken ??


 cool?


----------

